# [SOLVED] Help with Acer Aspire 1640z VGA driver.



## squarehead (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi,

Complete techno numpty here...Help!

I've re-installed XP on my Acer Aspire 1640z. 

I cannot however install the VGA driver which according to the device manager is missing.

I've downloaded all other drivers but this one is defeating me.

I have been to the Acer support site which identifies the following driver..

INTEL DRIVER VGA 6.10.14.4332.

When downloaded and run with the setup.exe file I get a msg which states my system does not meet the minimum requirement to support it.

Please can you help? - In simple as possible language please.:laugh::laugh:

Im running xp with service packs 1-3, avg anti-virus, firefox 3.0.5.

Thanks in advance.

Jez


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Help with Acer Aspire 1640z VGA driver.*

Hi,
Try this driver:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng

Let us know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## squarehead (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Help with Acer Aspire 1640z VGA driver.*

Hi Bill, 

Just tried that - no difference - I still get the same error msg.

Jez


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Help with Acer Aspire 1640z VGA driver.*

Hi,
How much memory do you have installed?
Bill


----------



## squarehead (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Help with Acer Aspire 1640z VGA driver.*

Hi

66.9 gig free space........


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Help with Acer Aspire 1640z VGA driver.*

Hi,
That is Harddrive space (I believe)
To find how much Memory you have Right Click on MY Computer>Properties
Under the General Tab you should see the Processor Speed and Ram installed.
Bill


----------



## squarehead (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Help with Acer Aspire 1640z VGA driver.*

Hi, Sorry!!

Pentium m processor 1.73 ghz - 512 mb ram.

Jez


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Help with Acer Aspire 1640z VGA driver.*

Hi,
Do you have any other errors in the Device Manager?
Did you install the Chipset driver:
http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/fo....com&siteid=7117&words=all&keywords=&areaid=2

Can you go to the Device Manager and Right click on the Video card error>Properties>Details tab
Post the DEV/VEN numbers you find under Device Instance ID.

You may have an ATI Driver instead of an Intel.
These numbers will tell me what you have.
Bill


----------



## squarehead (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Help with Acer Aspire 1640z VGA driver.*

Hi - numbers are:

pci\ven1002&dev_714A&SUBSYS_009E1025&REV_00\4&3A4D6611&0&0008

only other missing driver is the network controller.

Thanks for this help


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Help with Acer Aspire 1640z VGA driver.*

Hi,
You have the ATI Driver here:

http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/fo....com&siteid=7117&words=all&keywords=&areaid=2

Can you do the same for the Network Controller and post the DEV/VEN numbers?
Bill


----------



## squarehead (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Help with Acer Aspire 1640z VGA driver.*

Ok.

PCI\VEN_8066&DEV_4220&SUBSYS_27018086&REV_05\4&1D3F0FBB&0&20F0

jEZ


----------



## squarehead (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Help with Acer Aspire 1640z VGA driver.*

Hi Bill.

Thanks that certainly sorted the VGA controller for me!!

Nice one..!!

Jez


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Help with Acer Aspire 1640z VGA driver.*

Hi,
Glad to hear the video is up and running!

For the network driver the numbers you posted point to the wireless driver:
http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/fo....com&siteid=7117&words=all&keywords=&areaid=2

Let me know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## squarehead (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Help with Acer Aspire 1640z VGA driver.*

100% sorted now .

Thank you very very much!!!

Jez


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Help with Acer Aspire 1640z VGA driver.*

Glad to hear it!!
I will mark this thread as solved.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

